# Something funny I just noticed



## Ether's Bane (Mar 16, 2013)

(admittedly, the "Violence in Video Games" thread would've been even better, but this is still good)


----------



## Spoon (Mar 16, 2013)

Speaking of which, I always like when same person shows up for the Fwee and Grr threads.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, I seem to be the person who shows up in the Grr thread to often... :(


Look! XD This is from a while ago, but I thought it was humorous :)


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 16, 2013)

Here's one from years back


----------



## mewtini (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't have any screenshots but for april fools' 2011, when Negrek hijacked the forums' style to be SBAHJ (Homestuck) and the style hurt your eyes, there were posts about "what in the f--- is this" at the same time as "omg i luv this style"


----------



## Solstice (Mar 25, 2013)

Mewtini said:


> I don't have any screenshots but for april fools' 2011, when Negrek hijacked the forums' style to be SBAHJ (Homestuck) and the style hurt your eyes, there were posts about "what in the f--- is this" at the same time as "omg i luv this style"


Among them were users with the almighty Bachuru style. :)


----------



## mewtini (Mar 27, 2013)

Solstice said:


> Among them were users with the almighty Bachuru style. :)


actually no that's not true

kratos was the only one with Bachuru at the time!!


----------



## Solstice (Mar 27, 2013)

Mewtini said:


> actually no that's not true
> 
> kratos was the only one with Bachuru at the time!!


Later on ones with animated avatars had it, it seemed.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 3, 2013)

Spoiler: oops


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 21, 2014)

With Twitch Plays Emerald coming soon, I thought that this was very apt.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 21, 2014)

Ether's Bane said:


> With Twitch Plays Emerald coming soon, I thought that this was very apt.


I noticed that too :P


Getting video games off of The Pirate Bay. Naughty naughty!


----------

